# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Đi chơi ở Hà Nội - Di choi o Ha Noi

## thietht

*Tổng hợp địa điểm đi chơi ở Hà Nội - di choi o Ha Noi*

*Review*

Thử cảm giác nhìn từ tầng 72 của tòa nhà cao nhất Việt Nam

*Rạp chiếu phim*

Trung tâm chiếu phim Quốc Gia - 87 Láng Hạ 

Rạp Dân Chủ - 211 Khâm Thiên

*Nhà hát*

Nhà hát múa rối Thăng Long - 57B Đinh Tiên Hoàng

*Công viên*

Kinder Park - sân chơi dành cho thiếu nhi (trong công viên Hồ Tây)

Công viên Thủ Lệ - Kim Mã

Công viên nước Hồ Tây

*Bảo tàng*

Bảo tàng phụ nữ Việt Nam  (Lý thường Kiệt, Hoàn Kiếm)

Bảo tàng dân tộc học Việt Nam - Đường Nguyễn Văn Huyên

Bảo tàng lịch sử Việt Nam - Số 1 Tràng Tiền

Bảo tàng Hà Nội - Đường Phạm Hùng (Bên cạnh Trung Tâm Hội Nghị Quốc Gia)

Bảo tàng lịch sử quân sự Việt Nam - 28A Điện Biên Phủ

*Địa điểm đi chụp ảnh*

Con đường lãng mạn nhất tháng ba Hà Nội

Địa chỉ vườn hoa đẹp để chụp ảnh ở Hà Nội

11 quán cà phê chụp ảnh cưới ở Hà Nội

*Địa điểm khác*

Các điểm ăn chơi được giới trẻ thi nhau 'check-in' Facebook

Bãi đá Sông Hồng 

Đền Quán Thành 

Làng nghề kim hoàn Đình Công

Đền Ngọc Sơn 

Địa chỉ 'mới tinh' cho bạn trẻ mê billiard

----------


## hangnt

*List địa điểm "must-go" thời gian tới của giới trẻ Hà Nội chắc chắn sẽ không thể bỏ qua 3 nơi này.*

*1. Ăn thì đến The Yard*

Cuối tháng 7, The Yard nổi lên như một trong những tụ điểm hot nhất mùa hè của giới trẻ. Dù mới mở cửa không lâu, thế nhưng The Yard đã nhanh chóng thu hút sự chú ý bởi ý tưởng quá tuyệt vời và thiết kế, không khí cũng vô cùng mới mẻ, "hợp thời". Lấy cảm hứng từ những khu chợ ẩm thực kiểu châu Âu, The Yard dĩ nhiên mang cái vẻ đáng yêu và xinh xắn mà ta thường thấy trong phim ảnh hay trên những tấm post card. Những góc duyên dáng với bàn gỗ trắng phau, cây treo trước hiên hay cửa kính to đưa ánh sáng ngập vào gian nhà lớn và khung cửa sắt sơn đen rất "ăn ảnh", vậy nên The Yard lại càng trở thành một địa điểm "phải đến", nhất là với những bạn trẻ thích những không gian đẹp và dễ thương.






Dù mang "tham vọng" tạo nên một nơi có đầy đủ quán ăn, hàng cafe, rồi thì chợ phiên và cả tiệm hoa nữa, thế nhưng những gì The Yard mang đến mới chỉ đang là một tổ hợp các hàng quán ăn uống vốn đã có tiếng. Ở The Yard, bạn sẽ gặp The Kafe, rồi Boo, kem Gelato Italia, những hàng trà sữa, kem đá bào kiểu Nhật và cả quán pizza và đồ nướng kiểu Hàn nữa. Vẫn đang ở trong giai đoạn hoàn thiện và chào đón các cửa hàng đến với mình, thế nên chúng ta có thể thông cảm phần nào cho The Yard và chờ đợi thêm một vài tuần nữa để nơi này hoàn thiện hơn. Tất nhiên là ở "phân khúc" ăn uống thì The Yard vẫn rất tuyệt, tuy nhiên để có tinh thần chợ phiên thực sự và khiến giới trẻ thích thú trong một thời gian dài (điều mà Zone 9 đã từng làm rất thành công), thì The Yard phải cần nhiều hơn là những gì mình đang thể hiện.

Nhưng nói đi cũng phải nói lại, nếu cuối tuần bạn chưa biết ăn gì, chẳng biết ngồi đâu và muốn tìm một nơi cool cool, xinh xắn để ăn uống rồi chụp ảnh, check in - chắc chắn The Yard sẽ dành cho bạn










*2. Chơi thì ghé Hanoi Creative City*

Tinh thần Zone 9 luôn là những gì mà các bạn trẻ Hà Nội tìm kiếm ở các khu ăn chơi "sinh sau đẻ muộn", cũng như là điều mà bất cứ nhà tổ chức nào cũng mong muốn tạo được. Thế nhưng gần như là chưa đâu có thể mang đến một nơi có đầy đủ hương vị Zone 9 nhất. Vậy bạn nghĩ sao về một địa điểm do chính những người đã từng đặt nền móng đầu tiên cho Zone 9 - thai nghén và chăm chút? Hấp dẫn phải không? Vậy thì mời bạn hãy chuẩn bị sắp xếp chút thời gian và ghé Hanoi Creative City, bởi đây chắc chắn sẽ là một trong những điểm đến hot nhất trong thời gian tới ở Hà Nội.

Hanoi Creative City chính là một tổ hợp mang dáng dấp của Zone 9 ngày nào, thậm chí còn mang nhiều tham vọng hơn khi muốn tạo nên một sân chơi, một "quận nghệ thuật" đích thực với bạn trẻ Hà Nội. Ở Hanoi Creative không chỉ có những quán ăn, tiệm cafe (tất nhiên) và hơn hết là những gallery tranh, các văn phòng sáng tạo tuyệt đẹp, Nhà Sàn Collective (chuyên tổ chức những buổi triển lãm, trải nghiệm nghệ thuật cho các bạn trẻ), rồi cửa hàng quần áo, phụ kiện... tất tần tật những gì bạn từng thấy và thích vì Zone 9 có, thì ở Hanoi Creative City cũng sẽ có cho bạn.






Sẽ mở cửa vào tháng 9, nhưng ngay từ bây giờ, rất rất nhiều bạn trẻ đã "đứng ngồi không yên" vì tin về sự xuất hiện của Hanoi Creative City bắt đầu được lan truyền. Sự xuất hiện này chắc chắn sẽ khiến "đời sống giải trí" của các bạn trẻ Hà Nội nhộn nhịp và mang nhiều màu sắc văn hoá, trải nghiệm hơn.

*3. Làm thì ghé qua Toong*

Cũng mới vừa mở cửa đón khách và thậm chí vẫn còn đang trong giai đoạn hoàn thiện, thế nhưng Toong đã nhận được sự chú ý lớn lắm rồi bởi mô hình mới mẻ và thú vị. Đi theo hướng workspace, tức là một không gian làm việc cho tất cả mọi người - một xu hướng cũng đang rất được quan tâm trong thời gian gần đây, thế nhưng điều khiến Toong trở nên nổi bật đó là thiết kế quá đẹp và hiện đại, cũng như đủ sức truyền cảm hứng cho bất cứ ai ngay khi đặt chân vào.


Ở Toong, bạn có thể đơn giản đến và ngồi làm việc, uống một cốc cafe ngon trong suốt cả buổi chiều mà không sợ ai cằn nhằn vì "đóng đinh" một chỗ lâu quá. Đừng sợ bị "bí" ý tưởng vì phải ngồi một chỗ mãi, Toong có đủ không gian để bạn thay đổi và được truyền cảm hứng, thậm chí, còn có một góc rất vintage mà chắc chắn bạn sẽ yêu ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên. Chưa kể đến việc, Toong khá chăm chút cho các tiện nghi trong công việc. Ở Toong có những bàn ngăn nhau bằng một bức tường, rất hợp cho những cuộc gặp mặt quan trọng, có phòng họp, có máy chiếu hoành tráng, có khu để bạn nghe điện thoại riêng, có nơi để xả hơi và ngắm nhìn đường phố. Tất cả tạo thành một tổ hợp làm việc thoải mái, dễ chịu và vô cùng thân thiện, phù hợp với cac bạn trẻ đang làm freelance cho đến những bạn đã chán với việc ngồi văn phòng và cần tìm một nơi để "thay đổi khung cảnh làm việc".








_Theo afamily_

----------

